# Pork butt sizes



## kdfiter

Just wondering for catering large events what size pork butts does everyone prefer..I was  just thinking for time wise


----------



## Jonok

8-11 lb are the only way to go.


----------



## chef jimmyj

They run 8-10 pounds. How big they are when you smoke them is YOUR choice. You have the time, smoke whole. At 225, they run about 2 hours per pound. Time is short? Cut into 4-5 softball size pieces. You can cut that time almost in half. Still need it faster, smoke the pieces a couple oF hours and place in a covered pan with apple juice for an hour at 325...JJ


----------



## kdfiter

Ok thanks guys .I'm doing a fund raiser for a friend that has diabetes pretty bad in a few weeks ..not sure how many butts I was going to do yet but I was thinking posible 8 to 10 ..still uncertain on how many people will turn up


----------



## chef jimmyj

Here are some numbers to think about...
80 lbs raw X .5 yield = 40 lbs Pulled Pork X 16 = 640 oz / 5 oz Sandwiches = 128 Nice Size Sandwiches or 160 Decent Sandwiches of 4 oz each. You will have up to 10%, 12-16 more sandwiches depending on actual loss, how heavy you trim, how much they shrink and so on...JJ


----------



## kdfiter

So for future reference..when figuring out how much per person I thought it was a half pound per person ..so with 50% shrinkage would you do a pound per person instead ..


----------



## chef jimmyj

Half pound would be a Giant Sandwich. 8-10 oz portions are for Plated or Boxed Dinners with 3 Sides. The Classic Meat an' Three. 
4-5 oz is a common Sandwich size...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

Also, don't confuse Raw Weight and Finished (cooked) Weight. 8 oz Raw will yield 4-5 oz Cooked. Some will say, " Three Sandwiches per Pound." That's One Pound Pulled Pork, not one pound Raw Butt. 4oz Pulled fits a standard Hamburger Bun. 5 oz goes well on the slightly larger Sandwich Buns...JJ


----------



## kdfiter

Ok ...thank you for the info ...I'm actually reading some past post that you have answered  about shrinkage


----------



## chef jimmyj

The shrinkage is between 40 and 50%. Portion size has to take the event into perspective. PER PERSON...Plated, 8-10 oz Pulled Pork. Hamburg Bun, 4 oz. Sandwich Bun, 5oz. Ladies Luncheon 3-4oz, Super Bowl, all men, 8-10 oz on 2 sandwiches. Self serve, mixed crowd 6-8 oz. You have to consider if the Pork is the only Protein, go heavy. Multiple meats and heavy sides, Mac 'n Cheese, you can go light.
What is your plan for service? Are you Selling to raise money or just providing food?...JJ


----------



## kdfiter

Well my buddy hasn't got back to me yet on if I should sell or just provide food ..this all came about last night as he knew that I just built a trailer smoker ..so the smoking food part just came up ..I thought seeing it was a fund raiser that selling sandwiches would be the way to go instead of providing  ..I havnt thouggt of any prices to sell them for yet ..I would just price it the same as some other bbq places but there really isnt anything around my area ...but i was thinking making some slaw and either beans or just bags of chips ..I figure I would buy the meat as my donation to him ..


----------



## chef jimmyj

Determine all your Cost Per Portion. Meat, Coleslaw, BBQ Sauce, plates, napkins, everything. You then Multiply by 3 to determine what to Sell at. From this point you can donate All or a Portion of the Profit, your only cost is Time and Fuel. Any other way, you will have Our of Pocket Costs. Of course if you feel really Generous, donate the whole Nut...JJ

Put up a BIG SIGN that you are Donating the Profits. This way if you are a little higher then the next guy, people don't mind spending the extra for a good cause.


----------



## kdfiter

Thanks for all the great info ..I'm not doing brisket  but do you figure brisket  the same


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yep but only a 40-45% loss on a Packer, less fat to render...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Here's JJ. Don't know anyone who could explain it any better. Have you done any large cooks before and you stated you just built this trailer smoker are you use to it?

Warren


----------



## kdfiter

I havnt done any large cooks yet this will be my first real big 1  ..I've done cooks on my smaller cookers for around 20 people or so ..I used my new 1 about a half dozen of times and I havnt loaded it up full yet ..ive been wanting to load it up with food ..but I would have so much left overs I wouldn't know what to do with it all


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thank Warren...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks JJ for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## kdfiter

His advice is definitely appreciated


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks guys...JJ


----------



## Winterrider

Very good of you to help out for a good cause. Pulled pork will freeze up nicely if extra. Hope everything turns out perfectly for you.


----------



## kdfiter

Well I got the news tonight ..my buddy's dad wants to do  burgers and brats and maybe have me cook 1 or 2 butts and just provide the food instead of selling ..that's ok with me either way ..but I was looking forward  to see how my new cooker does on big cooks ..I did call the local animal shelter and ask them if they ever wanted me to do a big cook for a fund raiser and they were all for it ..so hopfully I'll get to load it up soon


----------



## chef jimmyj

Well, That should be interesting...I'd take a Pulled Pork Sandwich over a Burger or Brat anyday!
How do you decide who gets those 32-4oz Sandwiches from 2-8lb Butts?...JJ


----------



## kdfiter

Ya I dont onow who's going to decide ..but I definitely would rather all pulled pork also 


chef jimmyj said:


> Well, That should be interesting...I'd take a Pulled Pork Sandwich over a Burger or Brat anyday!
> How do you decide who gets those 32-4oz Sandwiches from 2-8lb Butts?...JJ


Ya I dont know who's going to decide on what ..I think seeing I'm not selling that maybe I'll smoke the day before and reheat ..I'm usaully not a big fan of that but o well ..it saves me from doing a all nighter


----------

